# Southern Medical Patients - Shit out of Luck



## indicat33 (Dec 20, 2014)

So unfortunately we live in the "bible belt" as it is commonly known in the USA. An area where there's a fucking church every 3 blocks and everyone just can't wait to go there. We are the true green panthers, who risk too much in order to keep our meds in stock. I wonder if our beloved ganja will ever be legal in "these here parts" but right now it doesn't look promising. Local authorities are still too keen on arresting people for minor possession, not to mention growing. The revenue generated by dealing with us "criminals" is apparently way too enticing for authorities to _get their heads out of their asses_ long enough to look @ states like Colorado and Washington, who have pioneered 1001 ways to generate revenue from LEGAL cannabis. Here's to all you fellow green panthers out there who risk their freedom to provide medicine for the needy.


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 21, 2014)

- Our "highly illegal" grow room, about 2 weeks in


----------



## Althos (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel your pain. I also live in the bible belt (Alabama) here they lock you up for anything weed related. So your choice as a patient is to risk dealing with a drug dealer who can rip you off or sell you crap that you have no idea if it is clean or sprayed with some chem. Worst yet your dealer turns out to be a cop or snitch. The other option is to grow your own but here getting cought growing can escalate in to a 99 yr sentence on top of losing your home and everything else you own. Moving to a legal state is not an option as I am disabled and can't afford that type of relocation. Sucks I am married and have 2 kids and have to risk it all just to be able to self medicate. Good luck to you


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 19, 2015)

Althos said:


> I feel your pain. I also live in the bible belt (Alabama) here they lock you up for anything weed related. So your choice as a patient is to risk dealing with a drug dealer who can rip you off or sell you crap that you have no idea if it is clean or sprayed with some chem. Worst yet your dealer turns out to be a cop or snitch. The other option is to grow your own but here getting cought growing can escalate in to a 99 yr sentence on top of losing your home and everything else you own. Moving to a legal state is not an option as I am disabled and can't afford that type of relocation. Sucks I am married and have 2 kids and have to risk it all just to be able to self medicate. Good luck to you


I know man, our anonymous southern state is still wasting tax dollars funding Thieves: (Cops, DEA) to raid the gardens of otherwise law-abiding citizens. My opinion on the whole situation in a nutshell: These unjust, immoral, draconian (and just plain stupid) "so - called" Laws need to be changed, period. Idk why it is such a big fucking deal to do so, (other than the fact that I realize prosecuting us "criminals" is highly profitable for the whole penal system). When in doubt... it's *ALWAYS* a money thing. It's sad that our states are SO fucking resistant to rational thinking ... One day, the people will prevail, however we just don't feel the need to wait until our early 70's to enjoy some freedom in the "Land of the Free"...


----------



## Althos (Jan 19, 2015)

Thats what we get for standing by and letting states privatize prisons its easier to jail a non violent person. Its all about money!


----------

